# has anime ever made you cry



## DarkShinigami (Dec 7, 2010)

Spoiler



so i was watching clannad and that show has made me tear up and cry i cried when nagisa died, and i cried when ushio died.  there were an ass load of moments that made me tear up.  i have also seen Toradora! and that show made me cry.



so my question is if you have ever cried watching anime?

sorry for the big spoiler


----------



## mameks (Dec 7, 2010)

Use spoilers godammit >.< You'll ruin the series for someone. 
But yes, I cried during those bits as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I also cried at the end of Code Geass:R2. It's the most perfectly amazing ending ever.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Dec 7, 2010)

i cant believe i frogot code geass i cried during that too at the end


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 7, 2010)

Not recently, no.

I remember I shed a tear when Pikachu left for 3 minutes, but that's it.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Dec 7, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Not recently, no.
> 
> I remember I shed a tear when Pikachu left for 3 minutes, but that's it.


dammit why _chaz_ you just made me remember another two points i cried watching anime


----------



## raulpica (Dec 7, 2010)

I don't usually cry, at maximum, it's some tears 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But well, probably only Gurren-Lagann.

If this was about Manga, well, then there are a few others (notable mention, Onanimaster Kurosawa's ending).

EDIT: Well, yeah, and in Naruto at 



Spoiler



Third Hokage's Funeral


----------



## MFDC12 (Dec 7, 2010)

paranoia agent has and the first detective conan movie did. but it was more tearing up than crying though


----------



## GameWinner (Dec 7, 2010)

Never cried to an anime, but there were a lot of sad scenes, especially in One Piece for example.


----------



## Megane (Dec 7, 2010)

It has happened to me a couple of time during: 

One piece


Spoiler



When Bon-chan sacrifice himself in the prison Impel down.
And, in the sky island arc when they discover the truth about the golden city.



Code Geass


Spoiler



Code Geass R2 end



Naruto


Spoiler



When Sasuke left



Casshern sins


Spoiler



All episode made me cry this is the best freaking anime ever


----------



## ChrisMCNBVA (Dec 7, 2010)

I loved clannad and kanon, both have made me cry lots, lots of funny parts in them as well, lots of anime have different meanings for everyone, I know for sure


----------



## pitman (Dec 7, 2010)

Legend of the Galactic Heroes almost made me cry and I got depressed for a week when


Spoiler



[titleO NOT OPEN THIS, HUGE ASS SPOILER]Yang died



Also Chi's Sweet Home brought some tears to my eyes, mostly joyous ones.




			
				ChrisMCNBVA said:
			
		

> I loved clannad and kanon, both have made me cry lots, lots of funny parts in them as well, lots of anime have different meanings for everyone, I know for sure


Clannad, I hate it, made me genuinely cry only to spit on my face and piss all over me with its


Spoiler: I want to spoil it to help people avoid this but I'll be reasonable and hide them (the following contains rage)



 That F(%*ing reset ending telling me that all that emotional feelings that I had for Nagisa dying and Ushio dying, I WAS FUCKING DEVASTATED, FINALLY TOMOYA AND USHIO ARE STARTING TO REBUILD WHAT WAS ALMOST LOST AND THEN JUN MAEDA (THAT SICK F&%*) TELLS THAT EVERYTHING IS ALL FINE AND DANDY BECAUSE HE COLLECTED SOME MAGICAL(DRAGON) BALLS ?!
I DON'T F*$%ING CARE IF THE VISUAL NOVEL HAS THAT ROUTE YOU JUST DON'T TOY WITH PEOPLE'S EMOTIONS LIKE THAT !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hop2089 (Dec 7, 2010)

Start watching Victory Gundam if you haven't cried in an anime yet.  Trust me a lot of stuff in the anime will disturb you and make you cry in some cases.

The last episode of Petite Princess Yucie was a tearjerker until the very last few minutes of the anime because...........



Spoiler



The other platinum princess candidates came back to life


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 7, 2010)

Pokemon - The Death of Amber 2

Maes Hughes's Funeral


----------



## Mesiskope (Dec 7, 2010)

they all have.


----------



## GentleFist (Dec 7, 2010)

yup a few times the one i cried most was last episode of angel beats and my girlfriend was next to me xD i was so embarassed


----------



## mameks (Dec 7, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> Spoiler: I want to spoil it to help people avoid this but I'll be reasonable and hide them (the following contains rage)
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Exactly how I felt. I was still sad though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Can't believe I forgot...
Grave of the Fireflies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Possibly the most depressing film I've seen...


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 8, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Maes Hughes's Funeral




Holy crap. I also remember getting close to tears when



Spoiler



Scar killed the girl-dog(??) combination chimera


----------



## thegreatace (Dec 8, 2010)

yes, well not really cry, but azumanga dioh leaves me kinda nostalgia sad, and elven lied ending, now and then here and now, or however that title goes, last episodes.

seems the last episode is always made me sad and happy.
usually.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Dec 8, 2010)

...I don't understand you people xD....I've never cried for an anime. 2D and 3D are two separate things...


Spoiler











-edit-
btw +1 if you know what this is from and who the character is.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Dec 8, 2010)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> ...I don't understand you people xD....I've never cried for an anime. 2D and 3D are two separate things...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


THAT IS from Ore no Imouto ga Konnani Kawaii Wake ga Nai or as we ameicans call the anime but i dont see why My Little Sister Can't Be This Cute. the character is Kirino K?saka and is saying it to her brother Ky?suke K?saka

i rember reading this part of the manga havnt gotten to watching it yet.  she said something to that extent in da manga


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 8, 2010)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> ...I don't understand you people xD....I've never cried for an anime. 2D and 3D are two separate things...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


our #1 otaku girl


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 8, 2010)

No is my anwser


----------



## hullo8d (Dec 8, 2010)

Monster was the only anime that made me cry multiple times, but for the most part no. I've teared up while watching Denno Coil and Magical Shopping Arcade though, only because I could relate to how the characters felt since I had similar experiences as a child.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Dec 8, 2010)

The closest I have ever come to tearing up is when I was watching Mitsudomoe, while laughing like crazy.


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 8, 2010)

Spoiler



When Ash sets some of his Pokemon free (like Butterfree, Charizard).


----------



## bnwchbammer (Dec 8, 2010)

Elfen Lied. Which I have a big-ass poster next to me of right now.
The last episode.
Fuckin bawww!

FMA I was very close to.
Scratch that, I did multiple times at different scenes.
manlytears.jpg

Also very close to crying at Ghost in the Shell
(Serious spoiler alert)


Spoiler



The tachikomas! Nooooooooo! Also the major "getting her head blown off" was pretty sad



It's alright to cry!


----------



## Schlupi (Dec 8, 2010)

Clannad, yo. The end was BULLSHIT SAD.



Spoiler



When Nagisa died.. then Ushio, right after? WTF?!?!? and then it was all fixed... but it was still really sad and pissed me off. Manly, angry tears they were.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Dec 8, 2010)

I don't do crying but one I remember being very sad was Rurouni Kenshin/Samurai X: Reflection which is quite different from the others as it is set in an alternate universe.


----------



## goncalodoom (Dec 8, 2010)

in Naruto


Spoiler



i almost cried when Jiraiya died,it was pretty sad to see him saying all those things about his life,being ignored by the women he loved (Tsunade),even against the 6 PAINS,he fought and died like a true shinobi,he never gave up...


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Dec 8, 2010)

I have cried quite a bit while watching Kara no Kyoukai.


Spoiler



In the first movie, when the girl commits suicide, in the third movie, i cried due to happiness since Fujino's disease was killed, cried during the 5th movie when Enjou died, and during the final movie when Shiki apologizes for killing Lio, and then both her and Mikiya hugging,



The most i have ever cried though would have to be when reading Narcissu, a visual novel.
I actually broke down within the first few minutes due to the music, and kept on crying throughout due it just affecting me that much.
I wasted three full tissue boxes on that visual novel.


----------



## I am r4ymond (Dec 8, 2010)

goncalodoom said:
			
		

> in Naruto
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I agree. I cried a bit at the part when...



Spoiler



Naruto receives the news about Jiraiya being dead and storms out of the Hokage's Office to go walk around lonely. He buys ice cream with 2 bars in 1.


----------



## toguro_max (Dec 8, 2010)

I never really cried, but I almost did at the end of Aria (i recall a tear struggling to break free from its prision).
Also, the Rurouni Kenshin Seisouhen (Reflexion) OVA was really depressing... I agree with Nobuhiro when he says "Kenshin went through too much crap. He didn't deserve this ending".

The fact is that an anime is just like any other media: you cry, you laugh, you get mad, happy, anger...


----------



## gamefreak94 (Dec 8, 2010)

I never cried in anime/manga but there are sad/nostalgic parts.
Games make me almost cry though, Fragile Dreams for example T^T


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 8, 2010)

I almost cried during Elfen Lied. I also remember some parts of Planetes making me really sad.


----------



## prowler (Dec 8, 2010)

Summer Wars ;_;


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Dec 8, 2010)

Kamina's death in Gurren Lagann and Lockon's death in Gundam 00.


----------



## Narayan (Dec 8, 2010)

wow, it seems that most people get emotionally attached to animes. i haven't cried because of an anime for a long time, 'coz i trained myself that's it's only a part of a story. but i'm still moved by how an anime goes, the one part most touched me was when lelouch died in the last episode of code geass r2 lelouch of the rebellion, caught me off guard. almost made me cry 'coz he was one of my favorite anime characters. but when i was a kid i didn't cry because of the anime, i cried because i have to sleep early and can't watch them.


----------



## DarkWay (Dec 8, 2010)

I don't cry at anime bt have had a few tears.


Spoiler



Naruto: When Choji "died" (not shippuden).
Eureka Seven: I've seemingly forgotten what it was that made me shed a few tears.
Inazuma Eleven: Tears of joy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love this anime.
Fairy Tail: I was so engrossed in it but I had an itchy eyebrow, I went to scratch it but instead poked myself in eye bringing a few tears with it (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Nabari No Ou: Quite a sad story indeed, still one of my favourites (highly recommend).


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Dec 8, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> I don't cry at anime bt have had a few tears.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


+1 for Inazuma Eleven.

Oh and Bernie's speech at the end of Gundam 0080. Look it up somehow. And also Hughes' in FMA.

And another edit, man the list just goes on! Shiro and Aina 'Dying' in 08th MS Team. Dammit Gundam! Why do you have so many sad moments!
GUNDAM! GUNDAM 0079! When everyone was panicking about Amuro at the end! And then his actual death in CCA.


----------



## boktor666 (Dec 8, 2010)

Clannad is like... The most epic emotionally anime out there, including air as a second place holder for me. Although they didn't make me cry, I felt sad at some parts, leaving those empty holes : You feel like, I want to know more! etc.

Jigoku shoujo also had it's moments :3


----------



## Cyan (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm not crying at all .. I'm just .... That's my eyes, I've dusts in my eyes!

One piece, end of Water Seven Arc :


Spoiler






Spoiler



Damn Author ! He made us cry for a boat !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Sayonara Merry



Don't read this if you are not past Water Seven ! (Chapter 41 - Episode 312)



I'm crying for many things, book, anime, movie, etc.


(sorry, nested spoiler are buggy).


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Dec 8, 2010)

Don't think I ever CRIED...but I have teared up, or it plucked at the ol heartstrings.

The endings of Girls Bravo and GunXSword did this. I hated the fact that I wouldn't see these characters ever again, and it was sad it was over.

I think I teared up in Tenchi in Tokyo as well, I can't remember.

Ah! My Goddess was another one that plucked the strings, and Love Hina too.

I think we all cried when Cowboy Bebop ended.


----------



## Damian666 (Dec 8, 2010)

i even cried with pokemon xd



Spoiler



the scene that ash is in a cave and is cold, and all his pokemon cudle around warming him up...

damn music they used there fucked me up xd



Dami


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 8, 2010)

Pokemon



Spoiler



- When Jessie set Dustox free.
- When Jessie hurt Blissey.
- When James' Chimeco had a fever.
- When James' Cacnea was left to Gardenia.
- When James' was with GROWLITHE.
- When Jessie and James lost Weezing and Arbok.
- When Meowth told his backstory.
- When Pikachu left.
- When Ash, Misty, and Brock seperated.
- When Ash set his Butterfree free.
- Pokemon 4EVER, Origin of Mewtwo, and Jirachi Wishmaker.



I also cry in a bunch of the Jigoku Shoujo episodes (Hell Girl) which also happens to be my absolute favorite anime. When you learn about Ai's backstory.... it's just...


Spoiler



Ai started her career as the Hell Girl by her own act of vengeance on the villagers who sentenced her to a sacrificial death as part of their village's tradition. Her eyes, once a deep brown, turned red arguably at the point where Sentarou (her childhood friend and cousin who gave in under the villagers' pressure to bury her alive) gave the first shovel of soil onto her face. She broke out of her grave after a while, and took revenge on the entire village with her wrath, burning it to the ground. Her task of fulfilling other people's vengeance and ferrying people to Hell is her punishment, a task which she had performed for 400 years after that incident. A Spider, which is later revealed to be the God of Hell, gave her new life again and made a pact with her; in exchange for her immortal form, she cannot enter Hell and must remain on the shores of Hell, acting as the deliverer of people's hatred and vengeance. In order to serve these tasks, The God of Hell demanded that Ai forget her own hatred, numbing herself to the sufferings of others and becoming a mere observer of any happenings. If she hadn't this punishment, the souls of her beloved ones would have to wander in Hell forever. Having no other choice, Ai agreed with the God of Hell and became the Hell Girl.


----------



## megawalk (Dec 8, 2010)

List of Crying:
Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann
Gundam Seed
Gundam Seed Destiny
Gundam 00
Shin Mazinger Shougeki (P.S. i cried with a evil laugh)
Digimon Xros Wars
Super Robot Wars Alpha 3 (Game with Anime robots...)
Super Robot Wars OG: The Inspector
Bleach
Rebuild of Evangelion (if you don't cry here you are a emotionless feller)


----------



## mameks (Dec 8, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> jurassicplayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 8, 2010)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> I also cry in a bunch of the Jigoku Shoujo episodes (Hell Girl) which also happens to be my absolute favorite anime. When you learn about Ai's backstory.... it's just...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




Yeah, I remember nearly crying at the end of season 2.



Spoiler



Specially when Ai became human again and all those (expletive) people started to beat her up and whatnot.


----------



## monkat (Dec 8, 2010)

It's not rare, really.

Most animes with sad endings do it to me.

Also Gurren Lagann, of course.


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 8, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Kamina's death in Gurren Lagann and Lockon's death in Gundam 00.



Not to mention Kittan, Hughes in FMA, and Guy in Martian Sucessor Nadesico. WHY, JAPAN? WHY MUST MY FAVORITE CHARACTERS ALWAYS DIE?!? Also, ALL the minor mech pilots(and the minor characters in 00), although they died like badasses for the most part.

Also, Merry. Oda, how the hell did you do it? You made me cry over the sinking of a BOAT. Thing was, I didn't start crying until Merry started APOLOGISING FOR NOT BEING ABLE TO CARRY THEM ANY FURTHER. That broke me. Not to mention all the shit poor Luffy's been through as of the Archepelago disaster... (yes, I know about the result of his rescue mission and the Whitebeard Wars, but I haven't seen them yet... The opening in the anime makes it worse though...)

...ok, I cried when Spike "died", even though it was awesome. You happy now?


----------



## KazoWAR (Dec 8, 2010)

Yes, some moments in anime have made me tear up.


----------



## jalaneme (Dec 8, 2010)

grave of the fireflies, that genuinely made me cry, the story is very sad


----------



## digipokemaster (Dec 8, 2010)

the last three episode of fruit basket made me cry


----------



## Maz7006 (Dec 8, 2010)

Death Note 



Spoiler



Death of L, kind of touched me, didn't see it coming

Light/Lite (however you spell that) - saw it coming, but i felt sorry for him, plus music and mood just contributed to the whole scene.


----------



## lakaiskateboarding (Dec 8, 2010)

Some sad animes for me were Lunar Legend Tsukihime and Fate/Stay Night. They didn't really make me cry, but did make me kinda depressed for some time. Which is far worse. They are really good animes though and it's just that not every anime has to be happy.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Dec 8, 2010)

Just once, because it was a really sad moment.


----------



## DryYoshi (Dec 8, 2010)

I tear jerked ( i don't really actually cry) in Gintama when


Spoiler



the trio each whent there seperate ways.
No seriously.


I tear jerk much more often these days...
Even from a joke...
Doesn't even have to be sad thing or anything...
Pretty weird...


----------



## Daizu (Dec 9, 2010)

The only anime to really make me tear up was Clannad After Story. First season wasn't all that depressing but it did have it's moments. Nothing that would make me cry though.

Also cried at the end of Cowboy Bebop, and not just for nostalgia. 

Casshern Sins never made me cry, but the series was severely depressing and if I just a few years younger I don't think I'd be able to hold back tears on some episodes.

All three of these series are fantastic, if you haven't seen them I recommend you watch them. Now.


----------



## iMasaru (Dec 9, 2010)

im mostly emotionless regarding anything IRL so i dont really get the "sadness" bond with an anime, but surprisingly the only anime thats ever been able to make me cry was one piece:


Spoiler



1.Going Merry's Funeral
2.Sanji's Past (didn't cry, got close to it)


----------



## Aogu (Dec 9, 2010)

Yes- I certainly have.

I know I did in Angel Beats, Clannad AS, Grave of the fireflies and (maybe) air.


----------



## mameks (Dec 9, 2010)

Aogu said:
			
		

> Yes- I certainly have.
> 
> I know I did in Angel Beats, Clannad AS, Grave of the fireflies and (maybe) air.


Forgot Angel Beats! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



With Air at the end I was merely like


----------



## phantastic91 (Dec 9, 2010)

Grave of the fireflies was SOO sad. i had to fight back my tears since i was with a crowd lol!

for animes, i think the soundtrack is huge. with crappy music , an emotional scene may not feel emotional at all. Thats my biggest problem with naruto shippuden. The ost for sad scenes are sooooooo weak compared to the first naruto. And yes, the haku death of season one made me =*[  ( without the sadness sorrow song, i wonder how i would react to the scene..). i was so young lol. now nothing does and it makes me mad when something is trying to make you cry but you just get mad because its boring (am i making sense) . like Clannad , some scenes tries to be super sad  but i thought it was predictable and boring and weak soundtrack (im not talking about after story, the first bored me so much i stopped at ep 8)


----------



## mameks (Dec 9, 2010)

Yeah...the music from the end of R2 gets me everytime


----------



## Aogu (Dec 9, 2010)

phantastic91 said:
			
		

> Grave of the fireflies was SOO sad. i had to fight back my tears since i was with a crowd lol!



There was no shame. It's tragic. I'm sure all tears would have been exceptionally brave and manly tears.


----------



## Youkai (Dec 9, 2010)

DEFINIETLY YES !!!!

there are more than enough Anime that made me cry even thaught i am guy.

some made me cry cuz they were so sad (ex. Onegai Twins) some made me cry cuz they were so insanely funny (newest ex. MM (EmuEmu))

Still the most I cried at the end of the Live Action of Great Teacher Onizuka ...
that was soooooo hard, he made the class "good" than he just went away without telling anyone man that was hard.


----------



## Sephi (Dec 9, 2010)

Most notably, Cowboy BeBop.



;_;

And after reading this read more I am remembering Elfen Lied and FMA.






;_;


----------



## narutofan777 (Dec 9, 2010)

no but this movie pissed me off grave of the fireflies amirite?


----------



## dries (Dec 9, 2010)

I was really close to crying with Hughes' funeral, also at the ending of FMA in total. Same for ending of Elfen Lied...


----------



## Uchiha Obito (Dec 9, 2010)

I cried a lot at Naruto's



Spoiler



Story about Teen Kakashi... Obito's death was one that my mind could separate reality from fictional... After that, Obito was my favorite character of all time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






R.I.P. Obito


----------



## tenshinoneko (Dec 11, 2010)

i  think it did but i forgot xD


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 22, 2010)

I just caught up to the current chapter in One Piece...



Spoiler



R.I.P. Portgas D. (Fire Fist) Ace and Edward (honorary and earned)D. Newgate, aka Whitebeard.



I _felt_ that one...


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 22, 2010)

In Naruto in the first few eps where Sasuke almost died and Zabuza and Haku died.. the music at that very moment made me cry everytime

And when Bambi's mom got shot ;'(

Elfen Lied also made me cry abit

Some others aswel but cant remember what ones exactly

But the Naruto one still haunts me and everytime i see it I cry


----------



## Ringo619 (Dec 23, 2010)

code geass when Lelouch  diead


----------



## Harumy (Dec 23, 2010)

Elfen Lied... i watched the last episode at school during luch... i was like "i cant cry, i cant cry, i cant...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "
Two friends of mine were there with me, and they also cried... Anyway, Elfen Lied is awesome xD


----------



## mameks (Dec 24, 2010)

Just watched the bit in Gurren Lagann where 



Spoiler



Kamina dies







;~~~~~~~~~~~~;


----------



## Psyfira (Dec 24, 2010)

Honey and Clover, I swear I got though an entire box of tissues on that series. I watched it a few months after graduation so the subject hit real close to home.

Not sure what all these "but it's 2D" comments are about, if they tell it right it's no different to crying in a film or TV show.


----------



## EvangelionEX (Dec 24, 2010)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> *In Naruto in the first few eps where Sasuke almost died and Zabuza and Haku died.. the music at that very moment made me cry everytime*
> 
> And when Bambi's mom got shot ;'(
> 
> ...



Well, there are tears but I just look away to prevent crying.


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 29, 2010)

EvangelionEX said:
			
		

> GundamXXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yea well, my tears wer very MANLY tears ofcourse, the kind Chuck Norris cries if he ever decided to cry


----------



## jarejare3 (Dec 29, 2010)

Try seeing Angel beats.
That will make you cry.

My girlfriend did.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Dec 29, 2010)

Sailor Moon


----------



## mameks (Dec 29, 2010)

jarejare3 said:
			
		

> Try seeing Angel beats.
> That will make you cry.


Yesh.
Also, I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ed up at the end of TTGL as well.
The last 2 eps ;~~~~~~~~~~~~~;


----------



## naglaro00 (Dec 29, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> Just watched the bit in Gurren Lagann where
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This


Voices of a Distant Star was kind of sad too


----------



## jarejare3 (Dec 29, 2010)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least they get together in the end.


----------



## em2241992 (Dec 29, 2010)

No because I have a very stern demeanor for no reason, but I came close a few times in certain manga. I"s, Bitter Virgin, and Boku no Hatsukoi woKimi ni Sasagu are three off the top of my head. For me, romance stories do it.


----------



## RNorthex (Dec 30, 2010)

only books could actually make my eyes wet, romance ones wiht mostly happy endings, nothing else
from animes...it might be higurashi no naku koro ni that got close, i rarely watch animes, let alone something like this gory, but it has some strong psyché-stuff
and maybe that evil-devil-girl anime, don't really remember the name, that had some really sad stories


----------



## Kwartel (Dec 30, 2010)

I don't think I ever cried 'cuz of anime.. am I a bad person now? (Don't dare to answer shlong.. I know your answer already..)


----------



## Urza (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## mameks (Dec 30, 2010)

kwartel said:
			
		

> I don't think I ever cried 'cuz of anime.. am I a bad person now?


Yes, you are a bad, bad suit of armour. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EDIT: Wat, Urza


----------



## Kwartel (Dec 30, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> kwartel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did I say? And armor just can't cry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's really annoying when you have a girlfriend.. "You never show me your emotions!" "I'm a piece of armor." "Quit with your lame excuses! It's over!"


----------



## Urza (Dec 30, 2010)

To expand on my previous post, while I didn't actually cry, I came fairly close. It was due to how phenomenal the film was, rather than a sad ending (as the ending is quite happy). They took a beloved childhood franchise and turned it into something magnificent, and at the end, you feel like you've witnessed something truly great.

That brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## mameks (Dec 30, 2010)

kwartel said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Urza: Oh~, that makes more sense than random pink thing


----------



## lenitao (Dec 30, 2010)

Urza said:
			
		

>


same here!


----------



## Fear Zoa (Dec 30, 2010)

Never made me cry but I would say Eureka Seven came the closest....


----------



## Urza (Dec 30, 2010)

In fact, someone has uploaded it in it's entirety to Google Video:
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8438240939146381184

Definitely one of my favorite films.


----------



## Mesiskope (Dec 30, 2010)

bunch of crybabies.


----------



## Shockwind (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, anime made me cry while I watch the almost last episode of stigma of the wind. It's an very sad episode.


----------



## ShadowNeko003 (Jan 29, 2011)

The ending of Chrno Crusade.  So sad.


----------



## machomuu (Jan 29, 2011)

I think maybe Grave of the Fireflies, I don't remember clearly if I did, but I think I cried at the end.


----------



## awssk8er (Jan 29, 2011)

Nope, but it has made me go to sleep.

I really hate (most) anime, and back when I had trouble sleeping freshman year, I would use Inyuasha to put me to sleep. And it worked!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 30, 2011)

Saikano w/ the real ending.


----------



## Rogue_Syst3m (Jan 30, 2011)

spirited away


----------



## SmokeFox (Jan 30, 2011)

NO, never.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Jan 31, 2011)

none made me ever cry but DEATH NOTE got me into kinda sad condition


----------



## nasune (Jan 31, 2011)

Though I saw enough sad episodes I never cried (usually they're actually quite amusing). Though I might get tears in my eyes if I watch more than one episode of Gankutsuou at once, but that is because of it's unique visuals which give me a blinding headache.


----------



## Stevetry (Jan 31, 2011)

gurren laggan seen yoko old and her ass not pounded was really sad


----------



## littleshinobi520 (Jan 31, 2011)

I cried at the end of tokyo magnitue 8.0... it is by far one of the saddest anime i have ever seen.


----------



## Genowing (Jan 31, 2011)

One Piece has gotten me to tear up frequently


----------



## Multiskin (Jan 31, 2011)

saikano and somethimes NHK, yes even demons can cry somethimes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




saikano and NHK are one of the most depressive anime i ever watched
o yeah naruto also made me cry with all that filler and so much talk and no action


----------



## mameks (Jan 31, 2011)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> gurren laggan seen yoko old and her ass not pounded was really sad


...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You are...


----------



## Jax (Jan 31, 2011)

Genowing said:
			
		

> One Piece has gotten me to tear up frequently



Agreed. Mainly because of the Straw Hats's backstories and the deaths of 



Spoiler



Ace and Whitebeard.


----------



## Velotix (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm going to use Anime and manga

Cowboy Bebop...The ending always makes me cry.

One piece, At least 8 different things have made me cry..

Deadman Wonderland, The...Beautiful insanity of it all... And the fact that it's getting an anime(!)

Fairy tail... The End of what I call Erza's back story arc. The alternate reality it shows....Really gets me...

Battle Angel Alita and Battle Angel Alita Last order have made me cry a few times....

Jojo's Bizarre Adventure has made me cry manly tears a few times.

Hunter X Hunter, The Chimera ant Arc got me few times...

Law of Ueki, Made me cry once.

Huh.....I know there is more... Can't remember them all...

Wow.....I cry a lot more than I thought I did......


----------



## Ritsuki (Feb 1, 2011)

I was watching Inazuma Eleven ep.115, and I cried because there was too much awesomeness. Most of the time, when I watch this anime, I'm excited and all, but it's the first time I cry


----------



## machomuu (Feb 1, 2011)

awssk8er said:
			
		

> Nope, but it has made me go to sleep.
> 
> I really hate (most) anime, and back when I had trouble sleeping freshman year, I would use Inyuasha to put me to sleep. And it worked!


This isn't an Anime Hate Thread, so a post such as this is, well, trollish  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 2, 2011)

Despite being much worse then the game, Valkyria Chronicles still made me cry.
I find it to be quite the accomplishment. Nothing really made me 'cry' before. Shed a few tears maybe, but not cry.


----------



## VentusVanitas (Feb 2, 2011)

I cried in episode 13 of Minami-Ke Okaeri.

Chiaki crying makes me so sad, I wish I could materialize her.


----------



## naglaro00 (Feb 2, 2011)

NGE made me cry...



Spoiler



at how stupid the anime was. I was looking forward to it but then all I saw was emo-emo wimpy-wimpy crybaby Shinji and his girlfriends


----------



## Strider (Feb 2, 2011)

Grave of the Fireflies.

Thread end.


----------



## regnad (Feb 2, 2011)

Hotaru no Haka (Graveyard of Fireflies) devastated me. I had to stop halfway through and finish it the next day.

This is an important film that everyone should see, but be prepared.

Edit: looks like someone else was typing the same thing at the same time.


----------



## Strider (Feb 2, 2011)

Hehe, indeed. It's a movie I can not watch more often than once a year or less.


----------



## R4Liam (Feb 3, 2011)

spirited away and princess mononoke


----------



## Nujui (Feb 4, 2011)

I never really cried at one, though some have scared the crap out of me. Like School Days. The ending still sends shivers down my spine.


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 4, 2011)

Madoka Magica ep 3

Mami's death

Kyubey is just there, probably enjoying it.

I sympathize with Madoka not wanting to be a magic girl, seeing a good friend having her head eaten while Kyubey enjoys it will make you think twice.

If Kyubey is the final boss I will enjoy Madoka killing him, I get the feeling he's going to get what's coming to him (most likely at all costs).


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 4, 2011)

Nope.


Spoiler



Because I don't watch it :trollface:.


----------



## sightlight (Feb 4, 2011)

At the midel of naruto shipuden...when Naruto was calling Sasuke in the kiuby's world.. SASUKE~! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















  SASUKE!!!!!! NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SASUKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Feb 4, 2011)

Pikachu's Goodbye... Also when 



Spoiler



Zabuza


 died on Naruto.


----------



## Twiffles (Feb 4, 2011)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Mami's death


If only she wasn't so _head_strong.


----------



## nikochanr3 (Feb 4, 2011)

I didn't cry, but one moment which was just disturbing was when Shinji's friend in Evangelion (i forget his name) is taken over by the angel  and Shinji's EVA takes over and winds up crushing him.  As disturbing as that was (Shinji just yelling and crying) the girl that likes his friend setting up the little picnic for him and her was just a crushing thing.  It sets the tone so much for the remainder of the series.


----------



## Bunie (Feb 4, 2011)

Fruits Basket and Girl-Meets-Girl made me cry Q-Q


----------



## SmokeFox (Feb 4, 2011)

Crying babies.


----------



## Ikki (Feb 4, 2011)

Digimon.

Don't know which seasons/episodes but it made me shed a tear more than once.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 12, 2011)

I normally avoid bumping threads but damn it Youtube had to go and remind me of one anime movie...Grave of the Fireflies...
I don't think I have ever sat through a movie that made me cry so hard.

Fucking youtube bringing up my old favorites >.


----------



## 2002120141 (Feb 12, 2011)

Grave of the fireflies
Victorian Romance Emma


----------



## Cuelhu (Feb 12, 2011)

most Ghibli movies make me cry. Even if nothing is happening, the music itself move me.


----------



## ThePeon (Feb 12, 2011)

I would say far to many that the list could be a bit longe hehe


----------



## haddad (Feb 12, 2011)

When pickachu left ash and came back

Also this one episode of Fairy Tail where Natsu catch's Lucy after she jumps off the tower (dont ask why lol)


----------

